# North Texas



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open callbacks to landblind. 
1,2,5,7,10,11,13,14,16-19,21-29,31-33,35,37-39
28 dogs


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Back to the Open WM- second hand info but close 
1- the amazing one lung dog-Tia 2-Chef (doK) 10-Bobby(soK) 11- Mootsie(doK) 13-Fire (npk)14 Rainey(npk) 18- Trudy ( yea!) 19 Merle(noK) 21-l'll ms Pogo! 22 Pearl(doK) 23 Skeeter (better than your avg yeller fer sure!)24 Woody(npk) 25 Winnie(doK) 26 the junk yard dog himself- LeRoy 29 Ruby (go fluffy dog) 31 Itch ( gotta love that name) 32 Mazzie (soK) 35 Chili (and not even a golden) 37 Homer (related to #18 so yea!) 38 Pacer (gotta love Colorado connections)

and for those trying to figure out my shorthand soK is either sister of Kweezy, or son of Kweezy, doK is daughter of Kweezy and rtK is related to Kweezy and I am probably wrong on some but Ed will correct me - at any rate - it's fun to see, especially at this trial,how many good related Kweezy dogs are out there- she was one of the greatest!!

Don't shoot the messenger regards.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I think you're a lil off on some of those Kweezy connections. 

Thanks for the callbacks though. :razz::razz:


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Pam its callbacks to Waterblind. Yes Chili is not even a golden.


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Right it's call backs to water blind-- and npk is ' no personal knowledge' lest someone think the K refers to Kweezy..

So many good dogs, so little time regards!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Love ya, Pam. You are the greatest!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

19 back to Am 2nd
4,5,6,8,10,12,14,17,20,21,22,24,27,30,36,37,38,39,41

I believe a couple of those are handles.

Shayne


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Open- 1st amazing yeller feller - Skeeter and R Bickley ( so when does Trey get to run him?) 2nd and 3rd Danny with Tia and Cash not sure of order and 4th Ed and Cheffy! Not sure of rj or jams- got to watch the water blind - and thought the judges did a good job with their tests. 

The first series of the Am with Judy A and Sylvia judging -at first looked like ok, not too hard - but the flyer was across a pond and dogs who hunted it could forget about the other two - a fine test and some good dogs did it and other's didn't- but I promise you the dogs all seemed to have fun even if some of the handlers didn't.

Watched the derby for a while - good group of young up and comer's - lots of yellows it seemed. Will finish tomorrow. Judges wanted to let all play and the kids did come to play!
Has anyone noticed a derby dog race or did last year's wear everyone out?

Played cat and mouse with some much needed rain all day - but it held off - after tomorrwo let it rain, let it rain, let it rain!

My source is sporadic so will do what I can - you'd think with all the rtf'ers there the reportin' should be better -wink, wink- they have other things on their minds!


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

pam ingham said:


> - a fine test and some good dogs did it and other's didn't- but I promise you the dogs all seemed to have fun even if some of the handlers didn't.


May well be one of the best things ever written.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Mr. Robbie with Skeeter. Good going Tia and Cash. Congrats with Chef, Dr. Ed.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Robbie!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Derby Results

1) Duncan's Slew. 2nd Derby. 2nd Win. Derby List!
2) Fenway's Triple Crown
3) Vision of the Big Time
4) Pearl's San Augustine Angus
RJ) Garrison's Windward Warrior
No other Jams


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats on putting your Norman/Rachael pup on The Derby List. Definetly a nice breeding.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Robbie, Df, and Doc Ed. on the open placements. 

Thanks to Ken and Jerri Lou on a very nice open.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur got through 3 series. 8 dogs going to the fourth, sorry I don't have all call backs.

sm


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats brother Robby! Skeeter has to have one of the highest points per trial ratios in the country! Well deserved my friend.

SM


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congrats Robbie and Ed!!!

Angie


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Pam, LOVE your comments and your shorthand!! Go Kweezy pups and relatives!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

The last series of the Am is a quad with two flyers. The two retireds are long, tight, in layout blinds, and each is across a small piece of water. The flyers are wide to either side with the two layout guns up the middle.

I'm gonna leave my truck running.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Am results
1st-Pogo Russell
2nd-Morey Rosemblum
3rd-Anna Robbins
4th- Pie Russell
RJ-Kidd Mehringer
Jams, Norman Rosenblum, Dash Fogg


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Whereas it is not uncommon to find names like Russell, Roseblum and Robbins on the leader board at the end of the day, it is nice to see Shayne and young Kidd do well and to have a very nice golden be there at the end too. Congrats to all and an extra note of congrats to Aaron Kelly who has been the driving force behind Kidd! Shayne, you called it when you said Kid was really turnin' into a good dog! The 'old' gals Pogo and Anna showed they 'still got it as did Norman- they are perennial favorites come pick'em time! I love the old guard but it's still a hoot to watch the young ones strut their stuff. 

Good work by a lot of good dogs both in the Am and the Open!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Pogo, Morey, & Norman.


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Any results on the Qual?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

pam ingham said:


> Whereas it is not uncommon to find names like Russell, Roseblum and Robbins on the leader board at the end of the day, it is nice to see Shayne and young Kidd do well and to have a very nice golden be there at the end too. Congrats to all and an extra note of congrats to Aaron Kelly who has been the driving force behind Kidd! Shayne, you called it when you said Kid was really turnin' into a good dog! The 'old' gals Pogo and Anna showed they 'still got it as did Norman- they are perennial favorites come pick'em time! I love the old guard but it's still a hoot to watch the young ones strut their stuff.
> 
> Good work by a lot of good dogs both in the Am and the Open!


Thanks Pam. You're the bestest ever and will forever be my field trial bestie! Aaron has done a great job with Kidd and Rowdy. Rowdy handled in the first series, but i ran him as test dog and he did super nice blinds IMO... and he's a year younger than Kidd. Kidd has been in the last series a good bit for just breaking into AA and got 3rd in the Metro Open. I could not be more pleased and thankful for the hard work Aaron has put in.

Now... on to something REALLY impressive... The Russells showed up with 5 entries. The worst they did was RJ in the Open. Am 1st, Derby 2nd, Qual 3rd, Am 4th, Open RJ.... How's that for a nice weekend? Pogo gave another goosebump performance in the Amateur. First dog to run the last series, she went bang bang bang bang without a hunt. Incredible. With the exception of the water blind, it was one of the most difficult amateurs i've seen and Pogo made it look soooo easy.

It was also fun to see John, the best conversationalist ever, running dogs again. I told him he just needed a little more handling experience under his belt and he'll be a regular contender.

SM


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Congrats on putting your Norman/Rachael pup on The Derby List. Definetly a nice breeding.


I am hoping some of that talent was saved for the repeat breeding. So far it looks like it has.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

VNB said:


> Any results on the Qual?


from EE this morning;

3 Prairie Peak's Girlfriend Esther McCartney Esther McCartney 1st 
22 EZH'S Haughty Haley John Haverstock John Haverstock 2nd 
14 Texas Troubador Martha and John Russell Martha Russell 3rd 
24 Trumarc's Lonesome Dove Ron Geels Ron Geels 4th 
19 Trumarc's Tubby Two Edward S. Aycock Ed Aycock Res. Jam 
6 High Lonesome Hannah Steve & Jan Helgoth Steve Helgoth Jam 
11 Hockley Creek's Big Hitter Trey Bickley Robby Bickley Jam


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

rboudet said:


> I am hoping some of that talent was saved for the repeat breeding. So far it looks like it has.


I have yet to see any of the pups from the repeat. I see Zoe & Ernie when I train with Clay. He tried to get me to buy her (Zoe.) numerous times. I guess it's safe to say I screwed that one up. :neutral::neutral:


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I have yet to see any of the pups from the repeat. I see Zoe & Ernie when I train with Clay. He tried to get me to buy her (Zoe.) numerous times. I guess it's safe to say I screwed that one up. :neutral::neutral:


I have a yellow male from the repeat that I am really liking so far. Could not ask for a better all around puppy.


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey Jacob, when you going back to train with Clay?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

rboudet said:


> I have a yellow male from the repeat that I am really liking so far. Could not ask for a better all around puppy.


I hope he works out for you. I really like both Zoe & Ernie which Clay has. Once Ernie's brain catches up with his insanely high desire level, I think he will be good. We think Zoe is going to be very good. Ya never really know with young dogs but she's pretty dang good now.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

VNB said:


> Hey Jacob, when you going back to train with Clay?


Hey Mr. Vic. I trained Tuesday & Friday with Clay. I also trained with him a few days @ the beginning of the month. It's easy on me when Clay comes up to his house as it's only 2 hours or so to train with him from the house versus 5 to Anderson. I don't think I'm coming for the seminar. Just a bad weekend for me. With work I can't say for certain but I'm thinking about coming down @ the end of next month or in June. I think Beans will be okay by then. I can hope anyway. :razz::razz:


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I hope he works out for you. I really like both Zoe & Ernie which Clay has. Once Ernie's brain catches up with his insanely high desire level, I think he will be good. We think Zoe is going to be very good. Ya never really know with young dogs but she's pretty dang good now.


Yea I got to watch Ernie go through basic and got to run him on marks often when he was with Mark Smith. "Insanely high desire" is an understatement. Mine (River) is very similar but not as bad and has an off switch, which is a pleasure. And Marks very well. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

lol Yeah, he (Ernie.) likes to do the work. :razz::razz:

Cool beans. Sounds a lot like some of the other pups from the 1st breeding then. I'll keep a look out for your pup in the future. Good luck.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations Esther McCartney on the Qual win with Rylee!


----------

